# ACORN



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*ACORN Charged with Vote Fraud*

Monday, May 4, 2009 4:10 PM

LAS VEGAS -- Nevada authorities are accusing the political advocacy group *ACORN* and two former employees of illegally paying canvassers to sign up new voters last year.

Attorney General Catherine Cortez Masto filed *charges* Monday alleging the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now had policies requiring employees in Las Vegas to sign up 20 new voters per day or be fired.

Nevada Secretary of State Ross Miller and Masto say that's *voter registration fraud*, and it violates state law banning quotas for registering new voters.

A *criminal complaint* filed in Las Vegas Justice Court accuses ACORN and two former employees of 39 low-level *felonies*.

ACORN spokesman Scott Levenson in New York blames rogue former employees for the allegations. He says ACORN will fight the charges in court.

© 2009 Associated Press


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nothing will happen with it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

To fuckin late


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny, no mention of the false names or compensation for signing...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

"low level felonies"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Weren't they registering voters in Ct. that had been dead for years?


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

39 low-level *felonies*.

what exactly is a low level felony (commonly referred to as misdemeanors I believe)?If this group was for conservative GOP candidates this would be a huge story!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The difference between grassroots liberals and democrats as opposed to Republicans is the willingness to fight in the gutter.

The Republicans keep looking for a "knockout", and will not even consider doing the rope a dope to eventually win.

Only a grassroots effort will stop groups like ACORN being that Congress is so far left and groups like this help the liberal left agenda steam forward.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ACORN & the NY Times*

*'NY Times' Chairman Asked About Spiked Obama-ACORN Story*








Arthur Sulzberger is chairman and publisher of The New York Times. (Eric Risberg/Associated Press)

*Shareholder Questioned Sulzberger At Annual Stockholders Meeting*

*By MICHAEL P. TREMOGLIE, The Bulletin*

Wednesday, May 06, 2009
New York Times chairman Arthur Sulzberger was asked about the March 30 The Bulletin report that his paper *intentionally did not use information that might be deleterious to the Obama campaign*.

Julian Gammon, a minority shareholder, asked the question during the annual shareholders meeting in The New York Times offices on April 23.

"He said he didn't know anything about it and told me to give the details to his staff assistant and she would get back to me," Mr. Gammon told the Bulletin in an email.

Mr. Gammon said that he gave all the information to the assistant - including a copy of the Bulletin story. *To date he has not received a reply*.

When asked if he thought if the Times' profitability is affected by actions such as this, Mr. Gammon replied, "*I do not think their credibility is helped by this sort of thing*."

The *New York Times* was contacted about the status of the inquiry. Catherine Mathis, SVP of Corporate Communications replied, by email, that a response was sent via email to Mr. Gammon on April 23.

*Mr. Gammon said he does not recall receiving an email response* from the New York Times, but would check his records again to be certain.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure if anyone has posted this, I cant even believe this group hasnt been charged with treason, and oBama worked for them for yrs. Watch this video it explains the history behind acorn, its unbelievable.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O373c7Up4KQ[/nomedia]


----------



## Motorcop (Jan 21, 2007)

The scary part is the same person that started Acorn; *Wade Rathke *also started the Service Employees International Union, which is the parent organization of the International Brotherhood of Police Officers. SEIU also gave Acorn 4 million dollars in 2007. Do you think anyone in Law Enforcement would want his or her dues money going to ACORN?


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Say what you want, Obama and his henchmen are brilliant. They use organizations like ACORN, people like Nancy Pelosi, newspapers and prime time news outlets to do their battles and basically be destroyed in the process and be happy to do it.

Ever noticed how nothing sticks to Obama? Bush flubs a word here and there and everyone is all over him. Obama BS every chance he gets and the masses give the Halcion glazed affection of a zombie army.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there any hope? do you think the American people will ever wake up. Or is it too late and they're too mesmerized?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

BB-59 said:


> Ever noticed how nothing sticks to Obama? Bush flubs a word here and there and everyone is all over him. Obama BS every chance he gets and the masses give the Halcion glazed affection of a zombie army.


Yeah, he's the original "Teflon Lib" and the sheeple hang on his every word like he's Fabio



LongKnife56 said:


> Is there any hope? do you think the American people will ever wake up. Or is it too late and they're too mesmerized?


Not until we band together! There are some extremists in 911, but most others are right on target. The Teflon Lib panders to the increasingly large populations of prideless welfare case losers who shouldn't have the right to vote since they don't pay taxes. I couldn't believe the quality of the idiots interviewed who voted for him because of foolish reasons like "I like the way you talk."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Assholes
Corrupt
Obama
Recruiters
Nationwide

Working to re-elect their Messiah


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ACORN & PROJECT VOTE*

By Drew Zahn
© 2009 WorldNetDaily 












Anita Moncrief, former ACORN insider
 
*Project Vote*, an affiliate of the *Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now*, which became entangled in charges of voter fraud and "tainting" the presidential election, is suing a former employee who testified against* ACORN* last year to the tune of $5 million. 
ACORN became a hot-button issue in the 2008 presidential race because of Barack Obama's ties to the group as well as its own admission that more than 400,000 of the 1.3 million voter registrations it claims to have collected were not valid. 
As WND reported, Anita MonCrief worked in the Strategic Writing and Research Department of ACORN Political Operations and its affiliate Project Vote from 2005 through January 2008. 
While working with ACORN, however, MonCrief claims she discovered evidence of corruption, which led to her testimony against the organization in a Pennsylvania court in October 2008. MonCrief also began a blog to expose the practices of ACORN and its affiliates. 
She explained the reasons for her actions in her first blog post, just days before the 2008 election: 
"Coming forward was not an easy choice, and I weighed my options repeatedly and realized that there was not much of a choice," MonCrief wrote. "ACORN is a corrupt organization that is preying on the marginalized in this society, and they have become the cancerous growth of this election." 
Project Vote's lawsuit, however, paints MonCrief as a disgruntled former employee seeking revenge: 
"MonCrief began a course of conduct to get even with Project Vote," the lawsuit states, "by assuming the role [of] a supposed 'whistleblower' against Project Vote and the organization with which Project Vote collaborates." 
The lawsuit, however, has already prompted questions about just who is seeking revenge on whom. 
_(Story continues below)_

The lawsuit details that MonCrief was fired for improperly attaining and using a Project Vote credit card, an infraction for which MonCrief has publicly apologized. The lawsuit also claims MonCrief and an unknown "John Doe" accomplice have obtained sensitive emails from the organization since her departure and published them on her blog. The suit, therefore, seeks at least $5 million in damages for trademark infringement and dilution, conspiracy, theft of trade secrets, and fraud. 
"Project Vote is obligated to protect the integrity of our name, our organization and our communications," said Michael McDunnah, Project Vote's director of communications, in a statement. 
Popular blogger and author Michelle Malkin, however, smells ulterior motives in the major lawsuit. 
"You don't have to be a lawyer to see that this is a blatant act of retaliation," Malkin writes on her blog. "MonCrief has always been open and honest about her firing from Project Vote. The ObamACORN mob used the credit card incident as a pretext then, and they are using it as a pretext now. The real reason they are going after her is because she poses a fundamental threat to ACORN's criminal racket." 
As for MonCrief, she told WND today, "I feel that ACORN is trying to silence me, and the accusations in the lawsuit are false." 
She refrained from making further comment until she obtains and consults with legal counsel. 
As WND has reported, MonCrief says she has been contacted and interviewed by reporters from several mainstream news sources about her claims of corruption within ACORN but has seen her story repeatedly glossed over or dropped before being broadcast. 
"There are some things that are not being put out in the public in the interest of defending ACORN," she told WND. "I'm not about that." 
She explained to WND that ACORN acted as an unofficial arm of the Democratic Party during the recent election and used cash operations to keep some financial transactions under wraps. 
"It has always been a Democrat operation," she told WND. "They've never made any secrets about who they support. Their political action committees are usually set up to support these Democratic candidates." 
According to a Pittsburgh Tribune-Review report, she further told the Pennsylvania court before the election that the Obama camp provided ACORN with a "donor list" that enabled Project Vote to solicit contributions from Obama supporters who had "maxed out" under federal contribution limits but who could surreptitiously give more to Obama's cause by donating to ACORN and its affiliates. 
While calls for investigation of ACORN have been met with opposition in Congress, Moncrief told Fox News' Megan Kelly that more must be done to purge the organization of its corrupt leaders. 
"ACORN needs to be investigated and almost everyone at the top level needs to be removed," she said. "The ACORN local offices do a lot of good work, but ACORN national has become corrupt and almost like a cancer on American society."


----------

